# Unpleasant Street 2005 Video



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I just uploaded the video I shot from my Halloween display. It's also my first attempt at stringing video together and trying to edit it, so go easy on me. 

I have some nighttime video to work on as well and should have that up by week's end.

Anyways, here's the link to my video. It's a nice, small Real Video file (10 MB) and the video is about 3 minutes long. Hope you enjoy it!

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/video/halloween_display_day.rm


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good video Zombie-F! Nice choice of music. Your display looked great.

I shot *zero *video this year and only have a few daylight pictures. Next year I'm going to stop and take some shots whether I'm finished setting up or not.

What program did you use for your editing and rendering?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I used Pinnacle's Studio 10 for it. Honestly, it's buggy as hell. I was forced to remove all the ambient sound from the video because the program adds a nasty popping sound when you mix the video's sound with background music.

Actually, when you make your final output video in any format other than MPEG, the popping noise is there regardless of whether or not you mute the source video's sound.

It also randomly crashes, and for some reason all of the output video settings (like video size, bitrate, etc) aren't customizable as they are supposed to be. The software reeks of being in the beta stages still.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I just re-uploaded the video with some re-editing. I made some of the transitions between clips a little smoother. It's about two seconds longer than before and is now a 59 MB file. Broaband people only, unless those of you on dialup don't mind waiting until 2007 to watch it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Everything looked absolutely cool, Dave. I really like how your columns, the coffin and the bone burning stove all turned out. The selection of music from *Midnight Syndicate's* _Realm of Shadows_ was totally choice. I would like to see how all that with the music intact looks during twilight hours. :xbones:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hehe, I'm working on it. :devil:

I used those tracks as the actual ambient music for Halloween night too. I used the old band PA system to pump out the eerie sounds of Midnight Syndicate throughout my yard.

See Rob, the band PA has come in handy.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Really nice job, Zombie...

That shaking Skelly really looked great! (I'm a sucker for animated props!)

I haven't thought about building one untill you showed the video..The how-to pics don't do it justice.

I try to show video's of my animated props wherever possible, just for that reason. You have truley outdone yourself this year. I am inspired to start building MORE!!! Christmas list in progress....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Hehe, I'm working on it. :devil:
> 
> I used those tracks as the actual ambient music for Halloween night too. I used the old band PA system to pump out the eerie sounds of Midnight Syndicate throughout my yard.
> 
> See Rob, the band PA has come in handy.


Whoa wait a minute..I totaly glanced over this post, and now I have to ask..YOU WERE IN A BAND? What did/do you play? Any recordings?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I played bass and sang backing vocals. The band consisted of people who all post here... Pete (guitar and vocals) Raxl (vocals) myself (bass and backing vocals) and a revolving door of drug-addled drummers.

We were a strange metal/punk combo named Badass. There is a moratorium web site for all our music at http://badass.unpleasantstreet.com . Listen at your own risk.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

So Modest. Those songs ROCKED MAN! I love the pics of you guys playing in your cemetery. 

OK, Now I'm inspired to make some servo powered skellies resembling you guys playing Astro Zombies to the passing crouds! (would I have to pay roaylties?) Great job, too bad Badass is no more. You guys sound real good. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great video Zombie! You did a great job to capture the whole yard.

By the way, I never knew about the band, but I just gave it a listen and it sounds awsome!


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Nicely done...flowed well with the music and the graveyard looks amazing. Gotta add a skellie this year as well...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I added a second vid today to appease a request I had... here's a video of the talking buckies' entire routine. You don't have to laugh to be polite, the jokes are quite terrible. The kids love 'em though. 

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/video/talking_skeletons.rm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That was awful! That was terrible! I loved it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> By the way, I never knew about the band, but I just gave it a listen and it sounds awsome!


Here that Zombie? You still have a youthful fanbase!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

And finally, the night time video:

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/video/halloween_display_night.rm

My submission to the Halloween-L DVD will consist of the day and night videos strung together with a creepy transition from day to night in place of the Unpleasant Street link at the end of the day video (which will remain at the end)


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Awsome video Zombie! Your far more talented than I could ever be at editing those and putting them to music. Can't wait to see it on Halloween-L!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great job, Zombie..I love those stop-frame-dissolve transistions. Very effective!


----------



## ScreamHaunt (Nov 12, 2005)

I actually tried to watch the video earlier today when I was at work (DSL) It kept buffering. It would load, hit 99% and start over, and over again.

I'm kind of leaning on my work computers being "junk". Who knows.

I'll try it again tomorrow.

(Don't be telling anyone, I'm like..............not allowed to be doing that at work, and I promise to listen next time):devil: :devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*HEY EVERYONE! SreamHaunt is using the computer at work to view internet porn!!* Not that Zombie's video is pornographic,...you know what I mean.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Now that is funny. Very, very funny.


----------



## ScreamHaunt (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, I guess that if I open the door that wide, someone's gonna skip right in LOL.

I'm glad I never mentioned to anyone about my fascination with sheep.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

NO, ScreamHaunt! I do NOT want to borrow your velcro gloves!

( sorry..BAAAAAd joke).


----------



## ScreamHaunt (Nov 12, 2005)

I apologize, I sold those when I traded in my sheep for a cow.

They are "much better eatin" after a good tenderizing.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Man... I've been trying since you first posted these, and I just _cannot_ get them to play!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Do you have a movie player capable of playing MPEG videos? What happens when you click on them? They are LARGE files, so maybe you're just not waiting long enough for them to finish downloading.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Mpegs usually play fine on my movie player. I'm using Windows Media Player, though I do have RealPlayer and Quicktime. 

If I open the file in AOL, the media player comes up but says "Connecting" for as long as I decide to leave it open. I waited for about ten minutes the first time, and after that I loaded it up several more times to see if it was just being picky, and got the same result. I did this with all three videos. 

So I figured, "Meh, AOL's a piece of crap, anyway," and opened it in internet explorer. A new blank window popped up for the file, and claimed it was downloading the video from the site. I waited for it to finish (about three minutes, if quite that), and then it said "Done" and just sat there. I waited longer, figuring if I could wait ten minutes on AOL, I could do the same on internet explorer.  Nothing. My media player wouldn't even open. Again, I tried it on all three videos. Every one of them did the exact same thing... But I can watch the Jagermeister video just fine!

Are they really so large that they'd take that long on a DSL connection? Maybe I'm being too impatient?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

They're about 50 - 60 megs each, so yeah, it could take 10+ mins to download.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have Yahoo-DSL and it takes about 3 or 4 mins max..I can see whats playing as it downloads and of course it's choppy untill it finishes, but after it finishes, it plays fine..Make sure you don't have a bunch of spyware or ads on you computer, those can REALLY slow things up. I use norton AV and Adaware, which is a free utility. I launch Adaware anytime my computer shows signs of lagging, and usually picks up 100-300 "objects" that it happily removes for me.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

TipoDeemin,

Right click on the link and select Save Link As... You should be able to save it locally and you should see the download progress.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Aha! I'll do that--both the spyware scan (which I'm overdue for, anyway) and saving the file.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

A much better spyware tool is available free from Microsoft's web site called Microsoft Anti-Spyware. It's in beta testing, but it works 100%. The only reason it's a "beta" is because it's going to be in the next version of windows as part of the OS.

Adaware is ok, but the free version doesn't stay up to date as well as their pay version, and when I used it there were a good many instances of spyware it DID NOT pick up on that Microsoft Anti-Spyware did.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm not huge MS fan but I agree with Zombie-F, Microsoft's Anti-Spyware has found a few things when scanning that others missed.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tip guys, I'll try it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

*Updated Videos*

Hey guys, I'm just letting you know I updated my videos to be a little more "web friendly". I re-encoded them to be in the Real Media format which provides a much more managable file size.

I also recently purchased the Sony Vegas Movie Studio + DVD so I could better edit the video since Pinnacle Studio 10 is a piece of ass... so now the sound effects that were associated with the various props are dubbed into the video.

On top of all that, I also made the night video a little longer than it was before to better show off some of the stuff in the cemetery that I kind of brushed over in the original video.

Anyhow, here's the new videos:

Daytime Video: 9.4 MB
Nighttime Video: 7.8 MB

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Those sound effects really set off the video. It's definitly what they needed.
Great job! I can't wait to see your Badass video edits..You have definite talent.

I love that you showed the flickering light on your sign..I want to try building that, only with direction pointers. Sort of combine the two you built.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just downloaded the trial version of Sony Vega Movie Studio 6 and it is AWSOME! I must buy it...This thing rocks...90 bucks is a bit steep, but nothing compared to 400+ bucks for other software on that site.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Bravo!!

I love it, and you have given me many ideas for next year

I tip my severed head to you sir!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Wheee! These ones stream right off the link for me! I love it!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I've been dying to see your videos since Halloween but I never had enough time online to download them with that crummy dial-up connection. Now that I (finally) got DSL I was able to watch them in less than a minute!! 

Zombie, your haunt looked great in both the day and night videos...but I really LOVE the night shots. You did an outstanding job on your lighting, it made your props look creepier than ever. Everything looked great but my favorites are your haunted signpost, the groundbreaking coffin and the talking skellies...those guys are a hoot. I like your plans to use them next year in a comedy club setting... That'll be a riot


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I didn't get to see them, are they down? I get 404's when I click on them.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I moved them to my site's videos section:

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/index.php?x=/videos/2005&y=main


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

oh sweet, thanks :S


----------

